# Dimmer for Aquasky LED Light



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Hello:

Anyone have ideas on where I can acquire an inline dimmer that is robust enough to work with Aquasky LED?

I am using Ecoxotic dimmer at the moment as the LED is way too bright for me without a dimmer.

However, the Ecoxotic although rated at 60w at 24v doesn't seem to be robust enough to optimally work with the LED. It produces a hum when LED brightness is reduced by more than 20%.

As far as I can tell, Aquasky consumes 900ma at 30w. So, I THINK the Ecoxotic is robust enough at least on paper, but it isn't.

I've only found a few dimmers that seem more robust:
*
12V 8A Inline Dimmer *

*DIM12C - Inline Rotary LED Dimmer*

Some barrel connector pig tails will have to be made with the first one. The second one is only available in UK i think. 

Are there any off the shelf products that you know of that might work?

BTW, I bought the Aquasky because every other aquarium LED is way too blue for me even those that claim to use 6000k. So, I am pretty much stuck with Aquasky as it's the only LED that I know of that produces a light spectrum that's comfortable to my eyes. However, the brightness is way too high... 

Oh, I also light the StarkLED I saw at the same store as well. But, the brackets needed to install over a 60P is too industrial and a bit unstable looking. There are pigtails on both ends of the LED enclosure just like Truelumen does which isn't clean looking to me. If there weren't the case, I actually prefer the Stark over the Aquasky.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, I wanted to know- does the Aquasky produce a sufficient light spread for a 60-P?

I was debating the same thing: Aquasky vs. StarkLED, and I went to the same LFS (Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica, right?) and there doesn't seem to be a lot of data on either fixture, I guess because they're so new.

I don't need a lot of light because it's going to be a shrimp and moss tank, and I'll definitely suspend the fixtures high above the tank for a better spread.

If you don't like the Stark LED mounting legs, I may be able to help you out- I was considering making an L-shaped light bar out of acrylic for my tank. Maybe if you like the design, you could get a Stark LED Flare and sell me your AquaSky if you can't do an exchange.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Hi. I think the light spread is just wide enough to spill out of the tank but not annoyingly so. 

Are you in Texas or SoCal? Yes I bought the light from Toro the owner of Nature Aquarium.

Did you see the first tank as you walk into the store? It has 4 stacked StarkLEDs. The light quality and color looks fantastic in that tank. Stark doesn't use those small LEDs but 3 watt LED "bubls". I think that makes a difference.

I actually bought a Koncept Z-bar light which has 6 3 watt LEDs. The light projection is great and creates a very lifelike ripple effect. But, the light isn't bright enough and, though the Koncept comes in "day light" version with 4500k bulbs, the light was too warm, so I returned that light.

The Stark LED has similar projected "bulb" (and lens?) as the Koncept but with better brightness and color. But, as I mentioned in previous post, I don't like the form factor.

I don't need a lot of light just like you. I am just growing some pelia and anubias in a shrimp/cory tank. (Actually, I am not growing them. They are there to keep the fauna happy) Plus, I will be putting the tank in my future daughter's room, so I don't want to blind her with the Aquasky sans a way to dim it.

I talked to Toro on the phone yesterday, and he's willing to give me store credit for taking the Aquasky back. However, I DO NOT have $315 (I think it's $345 including tax) worth of stuff to buy from him though. Maybe some fish that's about it.

Let me know about the acrylic bar. If it works out, maybe I can sell you the Aquasky and offset the price with your acrylic bar.

Either way, I plan to hit Nature Aquarium again next Saturday which is the 20th of this month. I don't know whether you're in that area or not?

Oh, did you see the "Stark" tank at Nature Aqiuarium? I think it's near the cash register. It's some no brand rimless but it has some acrylic stand holding up the Stark LED to make it Aquasky-esque looking. Toro said that stand will only work with that particular tank dimension wise.


----------



## thimotheeyy (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am also trying to find a dimmer for aquasky 601. 
The manual says: Do NOT use this product with a dimmer. 

I dont know why!

So you have experiences with dimming the aquasky? This topic is rather old so i take it that you maybe bought the better dimmer? I'd like to hear more!

Greetings,


Timon


----------



## MicroDude (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi guys this might work check it out.
Buefish led controller
https://aquarium-led-controller.com/product-category/bluefish-modules/


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

considering the price for aquasky , maybe you might want to feedback mr amano why there is no dimmer


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

limz_777 said:


> considering the price for aquasky , maybe you might want to feedback mr amano why there is no dimmer


LOL.. anyways a bit more info:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-dimmer-solution.35341/
http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=115788.0


----------



## thimotheeyy (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All,


Couple days ago i recieved an answer from ADA about the AquaSky:
_______________________________________________________
Dear Sir/ Madam

Thank you for your inquiry.

In case a dimmer is used, an adapter gets pressure and might be damaged. 
This is the reason it cannot be used with a dimmer. 


-- 
Best regards,

Yoshinori Kondo
Aqua Design Amano Co.,Ltd
phone +81-256-72-6666
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/

Hi,



I have the ADA Aquasky 601. 
The manual says a dimmer can't be used. 

Why is this?

Greetings,

Timon
_______________________________________________________

So it is the "cheap" adapter wich is causing troubles. I am trying to find out wich new adapter and inline PWM dimmer i can use. 

No succes yet because i dont know how. 
_*
Update:*_
After reading jeffkrol's message i read i am able to use this dimmer?:
http://theledlightstore.co.uk/dim-12c.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thimotheeyy said:


> Dear Sir/ Madam
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...



hmmm... seems a bit confusing.. IF it is the constant voltage power supply, finding a matching one or one that is adjustable shouldn't be much of an issue.. 

I do understand the second problem is finding a PWM dimmer that can handle the voltage.

There is the 35V UK one ..most of the cheap chinese ones are 12-24V..max
Or this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-pla-_-Fan+&+Dimmer+Switches-_-9SIA4SR1UZ8071








12-36V

A bigger problem is What is the second small plastic box do?









ERR never mind.. Looks to be just a switch.....


----------



## thimotheeyy (Dec 1, 2014)

So you think this one is not sufficiënt enough?
http://theledlightstore.co.uk/dim-12c.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thimotheeyy said:


> So you think this one is not sufficiënt enough?
> http://theledlightstore.co.uk/dim-12c.html


Well I'm not going to "guarantee" anything but from the spec sheet and from what I remember the 601 voltage output is (35 or 36V 2 A?).. it should be fine:


http://theledlightstore.co.uk/downloads/LED-Light-Store-DIM-Series-Data-Sheet.pdf




> 9–32 V DC Nominal
> 5.5 – 40V DC Peak
> 10A


----------



## thimotheeyy (Dec 1, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Well I'm not going to "guarantee" anything but from the spec sheet and from what I remember the 601 voltage output is (35 or 36V 2 A?).. it should be fine:
> 
> 
> http://theledlightstore.co.uk/downloads/LED-Light-Store-DIM-Series-Data-Sheet.pdf


This is an image of the adapter:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zorvpmavlau8xp4/Photo%2027-11-2014%2020%2023%2018.jpg?dl=0

Webinfo:
* Input voltage: AC100 ~ 240V 50 / 60Hz
* Power consumption: 30W / Power consumption: 900mA ± 5%
* Brightness: 2520 ~ 2850 lm
* Color temperature: about 7000 K
* LED: 63 x 0,4W
* LED life: More than 30,000 hours
* Operating temperature range: 0 ~ 35 ℃

Somebody measured it with a multimeter:
I qoute: 
_"Ok I measured the supply voltage from the Aquasky with a multimeter and got 33.6 to 33.9v so it is above the nominal 32v for the dimmer but still I reckon it's within tolerances, though I'm no electronics expert."_

I really have no idea if i where to damage my aquasky with this dimmer! I hope you do?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thimotheeyy said:


> This is an image of the adapter:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zorvpmavlau8xp4/Photo 27-11-2014 20 23 18.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Webinfo:
> ...


Ask them if they run the LED's as constant current (doubtful) or constant voltage w/ current limiting resistors.. and what their "pattern" is if series/parallel


V(f) of the usual .5W LED's is 3V..

Of course they probably won't tell you, but knowing the electrical characteristics of the diodes and how they are arranged is fairy critical for success.
Second option:
Buy an "alternate" PS like this
http://pge.powergatellc.com/product_info.php/products_id/5205
And your dimmer.. and then plug it into the array..
the meanwell actually has a lower Amp rating so "chances" are good you won't blow the LED's.. 

Measuring the current w/ the orig. ps is recommended..
Best to use a shunt resistor in series and measure the voltage across it..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> LED: 63 x 0,4W


This count seems off.. can you verify it?
601 should be, by my guesstimate, 30 LED's per board.. 2 boards..For 60 total not 63..


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

I was able to dim mine with a $10 generic LED rotary dimmer off amazon.com Running about 50% power for couple months now


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Leveling up your necromancy?!

I haven't personally tried it beyond a 48" beamswork but the s2pro claims to be able to handle 36v 100W, does 8 settings for the timer, and ramping. Also remembers the time through power outages. They can be found for about 12$ sometimes on aliexpress or fleabay. They're more expensive on amazon.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

This LED Timer works with most aquarium led lights which are 0 - 36V DC using a standard 5.5 x 2.1 mm or 5.5 x 2.5 mm DC plug.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

It states in the instructions it loses the current time if it loses power, and also to not hook it up to over 30v or 4a which is interesting since the amazon listing says most lights 0-36v. It's nice that it comes with the 2.5mm adapters though.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> NOTE: The timer has a internal memory which will store your settings except current time during a power outage.


At least it keeps it' programming.. so only 1 day out of sych till you reset the clock..

The most fail safe way:









Follow this EXCEPT substitute this for the "driver"


> 2 Pieces DC 5V-36V Large Power Mosfet MOS FET Trigger Switch Driver Module
> Specification:
> 
> - Operating VoltageC 5V-36V
> ...


Found most timers use the same principal..Low voltage logic circuit (5V PWM to MOSFET gate 500hZ or so..)cycling an NPN Mosfet "relay".
As to pre-built.. I'll check around. Pretty sure there are some China-direct w/ higher voltage specs..

Err.. Why are we talking > 24V anyways???


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

See:...........
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...a2700.7724857.normalList.2.21483074r58qwj&s=p


> Quick Details
> 
> Place of Origin: Guangdong, China (Mainland)
> 
> ...


DMX enabled but not sure if necessary..so consider it just an example of higher voltage controller..


----------

